# Hey everyone



## huntingangel (Oct 15, 2009)

My name is Sarah. I live in Kansas. My boyfriend got me started on archery and hunting then we ended up going seperate ways. Now Im trying to learn everything on my own. HA! It's not real easy. Hoping to find some pointers. I am a country girl from Kansas. Lived here all my life and love it. Ok so, talkto everyone soon I hope.


----------



## Flecky (Mar 21, 2008)

hey sarah, welcome to AT, you'll learn alot here!!!


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

:welcomesign::wav::blob1::welcome: you will enjoy AT,,,


----------



## huntingangel (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks! I hope so!


----------



## Flecky (Mar 21, 2008)

post up some pics of your form and stuff and let us know what ur shooting so we can start bashin' ya right away... JK lol


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Sarah. Have fun here.


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:thumbs_up


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk




Check out the Ladies Sub-Forum on here , might pick up some tips from other ladies ,,, but we will help ya as well .


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

welcome to at neighber


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk!!! :cheers:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## JoshSmith (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey babe I'm new to AT also , but not new to Archery ! Welcome to AT!


----------



## redroen (Oct 16, 2009)

welcome to at what part of kansas are you from Iv been all over there Im from Ok my self


----------



## 308plainsman (Oct 17, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

